
Ask HN: How do you learn of new posts in favourite blogs? - mezod
Many blgos don&#x27;t use rss. And I don&#x27;t check all these blogs every day, but I&#x27;d still like to get some sort of notification when a new entry appears, how do you go about it?
======
xueyongg
You can consider subscribing to hacker news telegram bot(@hnrobot). I've been
following them for a year now. Coupled with the feature to notify you if a
particular post's points are above a pre-determined threshold of points, you
can now get notified of posts that have been treading. Over the past months,
I've also been starting to write and curate some of these posts that I think
are meaningful. Hope you all will find them useful for learning! Cheers. (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-02-29-articles-in-
sec...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-02-29-articles-in-second-half-
of-feb)

------
mortivore
If a blog doesn't have rss, then it's probably not worth my time.

------
jamieweb
For blogs that really don't have RSS, I use Versionista[1] in order to monitor
the page for changes.

[1] [https://versionista.com/](https://versionista.com/)

------
KarlKemp
I've yet to find a blog I read that doesn't actually have an RSS feed.

~~~
greenyoda
Same experience here. And even if the RSS feed isn't advertised on the home
page, it can frequently be found by appending "/feed" or "/rss" to the site's
domain.

